# Hawaiian Hala Wood Miniature Vase



## Tom McMillan (Jan 30, 2008)

*Here's a miniature vase I have on EBAY right now, made from Hawaiian Hala wood I got from Chris.  Reminds me a lot of the palm woods, but I really like the patterning in this piece.*


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 30, 2008)

Excellent work as normal Tom.[8D] 
Make them any smaller and you'll need a microscope.[:0]
The pattern is very striking indeed.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy tiny turnings, Tom! Beautiful!!![^]


----------



## johncrane (Jan 30, 2008)

Beautiful Tom![]


----------



## R2 (Jan 30, 2008)

That is absolutely beautiful!![:X]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 30, 2008)

Where did you ever find a Dime that darn Big-----Gee I wonder if you ever heard that before. Looks great Tom.


----------



## doddman70 (Jan 30, 2008)

Great job Tom!!!!! i really like that wood i would sure like to find some


----------



## Tom McMillan (Jan 30, 2008)

My eyes are bad but I could see that one Andrew.  But, the apple below was a trial for a special order---I lost 2 stems in the process---dropped em in sawdust and no way to find em.  I've been making some 1/4 scale (1/4 inch to a foot scale)items lately which I make a little over 1/4 inch tall and wide.  Glad you like my "big" dimes Gary.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 30, 2008)

I wanna see Tom's vase next to Gary's when he gets it done!!!


----------



## Kalai (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow Tom that is great, the shape you have shows off the Hala perfectly you get to see all the grain pattern that Hala has to offer all in one turning.  Aloha.

Chris
Kalai


----------



## gketell (Jan 30, 2008)

That is wayyyy coool.  It REALLY shows off the wood.  Excellent work!!!

GK


----------



## Ligget (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic miniture turning Tom, wood is beautiful too![]


----------



## leehljp (Jan 31, 2008)

Those are beautiful turnings! Fascinating!


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 31, 2008)

What a treasure!  Really great wood.  Great turning and finish.


----------



## dbriski (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow that is really great.  But your talking about 1/48th scale, which is a lot more impressive than 1/4 scale.   1foot = 12in  .25"/12" = 1/48.


----------



## GBusardo (Jan 31, 2008)

This one made me smile     Thanks for sharing.  Great work!


----------



## louisbry (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice turning, Tom.  I have never attempted a minature turning - it looks difficult.


----------



## Cecilia (Feb 1, 2008)

Amazing! Congratulations on excellent work! I checked out your stuff on eBay. They're all wonderful.

One question: How do you get your Purpleheart to stay purple?


----------



## Tom McMillan (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all!!  The miniature turnings really aren't difficult, just takes very small tools, especially for hollowing.

Cecilia--after turning & sanding sometimes I'll use a hair dryer and then hold a Viva paper towel to heat up the wood some to make it a little more purple.  Then I always use CA glue as a finish.  I do have one piece I used the CA glue on several years ago, and the purple color has remained.

Oh, if anyone else would like to see my work on EBAY here's a link:  http://tinyurl.com/exj7q


----------



## sbell111 (Feb 1, 2008)

I looked at your other tiny items on ebay.  They're all very cool.


----------

